# What have you made with paracord (parachute cord). Let's see it!



## El Gato Loco

I finally picked up a big roll of 550 paracord and now i'm itching to do something with it. I really want to try to make a custom coyote drag. I remember seeing one someplace that was made with keyrings on the ends to make it an easy slipknot. It also had a antler handle, and the paracord fed through a shell casing in the handle. Looked really nice but I cant remember know where I saw that at.

Anyway, do you have any pics of things you have made with paracord? Would really like to see them!


----------



## headhunter25

Man don't even get me started...... Here's a site for a start: Stormdrane's Blog Sitting on stand or road trip a piece of paracord can always pass the time.

Chris C.


----------



## El Gato Loco

That's a pretty good site! I'm going crazy with all the stuff on Youtube too. So much to learn!


----------



## Rhasputin

Tracking this post.


----------



## El Gato Loco

Made these real quick today. Bracelet turns into about 10 ft of paracord pretty quickly if needed. The drag becomes about 15ft.

I think I am going to try to do a shoulder carry with a wider cobra weave? Will post if I do.


----------



## ebbs

Tell the truth brother, you had your daughters do those for you didn't you.


----------



## s&w686

Chris Miller, what type of braid did you use for the drag? I like the looks of it.

Here are some key chains I've made. $6 with shipping. Payment via paypal


----------



## Cur Dog

Chris I wish you hadn't put this on the site, now I gotta go buy some parachute cord.


----------



## ebbs

I thought this one looked pretty slick for a simple water bottle/nalgene bottle type sling. I imagine you could even do a braided sling then work the bottom into this jug knot to secure it to the throat of the bottle.

http://www.ropeworks.biz/reader/jugknot.pdf


----------



## wilded

Where is the best place to buy cord. Is there a site with patterns or how to stuff?


----------



## s&w686

ebay is where I get mine


----------



## bar-d

Like I didn't have enough things to do. Now I am going to have to check out these youtube videos and take up another hobby.


----------



## winterfunguy

I saw a cool set of shooting stix a guy fabbed out of 2 arrow shafts and some para cord. Custom Ultralight Shooting Sticks ***SALE*** When someone figures out how this was done please post back because I absolutely love the idea and want to make a set or two. Also check out cheaper than dirt and the sportsmans guide for paracord at good prices.


----------



## El Gato Loco

winterfunguy said:


> I saw a cool set of shooting stix a guy fabbed out of 2 arrow shafts and some para cord. Custom Ultralight Shooting Sticks ***SALE*** When someone figures out how this was done please post back because I absolutely love the idea and want to make a set or two. Also check out cheaper than dirt and the sportsmans guide for paracord at good prices.


Pretty cool. It looks like it's just a cobra weave on the arrows though. Instead of using another strand for the center, he uses the arrow. Here is a quick how to:


----------



## moladihunter

the first pic is a game carrier I made. Then one of my wrist sling, I cut and die my own leather for them. Then one of my call lanyards I made for a bird hunter.


----------



## bar-d

Very nice work.


----------



## moladihunter

Thanks. Been working on yote carrier today. First try 6 inches too short. Also have done knife lanyards.






I sell my stuff at a local sporting goods store.


----------



## moladihunter

Got the carrier done. It's hanging on a pelt I done last year.


----------



## youngdon

Nice looking braids there, I love the d-rings, I have them on mine also.


----------



## moladihunter

Here's my newest lanyard that I made last night. It is Acid Brown and Camo. I really like the combination of these colors. The call on the left is one my husband, Bill made. The one on the right was made by our friend John of Tree Dog Calls.


----------



## ebbs

Took Ruthi to her first ever gun show this morning and we had a great time! Met Mr. Sterling from Front Range Tactical and he hooked us up with a little bracelet for her. Said he made it for his daughter and it didn't fit so he'd throw us a bone at $3. SOLD! LOL, here's the happy girl with her new find.


----------



## El Gato Loco

ebbs said:


> Took Ruthi to her first ever gun show this morning and we had a great time! Met Mr. Sterling from Front Range Tactical and he hooked us up with a little bracelet for her. Said he made it for his daughter and it didn't fit so he'd throw us a bone at $3. SOLD! LOL, here's the happy girl with her new find.


I won't tell Nicole and the girls. We still have 2 here for Ruthi that they made. Elizabeth was in tears when Ruthi didn't show up on Friday.


----------



## hassell

You picked out the bracelets!! Did she pick out a nice rifle for her self?


----------



## youngdon

Yeah right, look at the rifle right behind her..........large loop lever action.....it's her Daddy's gun porn.


----------



## bones44

Ebbs you mean man... make Chris's little girl cry. LOL I didn't notice the loop handle til you pointed it out Don. ;-)


----------



## youngdon

He had no intention of doing anything other than filling his brain with pictures and thoughts of big bores and how he could get his hands on their abundantly curvacious levers.


----------



## ebbs

Chris Miller said:


> I won't tell Nicole and the girls. We still have 2 here for Ruthi that they made. Elizabeth was in tears when Ruthi didn't show up on Friday.


Don't believe him guys. He's been barely alive with some dental issues of his own. He's been a bear to deal with even online.


----------

